# Speedometer is off. Any Idea how to fix it up to show proper speed?



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone got idea how to adjust my speedometer. the trip odo shows correct mileage, but speed is off about 18-20mph. So when i do 80 i get 100. Anything i can do ? Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PILSNERIS said:


> Anyone got idea how to adjust my speedometer. the trip odo shows correct mileage, but speed is off about 18-20mph. So when i do 80 i get 100. Anything i can do ? Thanks


I assume this is a mechanical speedo ?
If so I don't think there is much you can do. replace the cluster or get it re-built ?
Any adjustment to the input will put the ODO off.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

definately mechanical. Mite just have to look for new one. Thanks


----------

